# The EoFCast: Episode 48 (Why is everybody so angry?)



## AlanJohn (Jan 1, 2023)

Note: the podcast is published first on Anchor.fm, but will be available on all of the other platforms within a couple of hours.







Artwork by BEPISMAN
Spotify
Anchor.fm
Apple Podcasts
Google Podcasts
Breaker
Overcast
RadioPublic
Pocket Cast​
*In this week's SOLO episode we discuss the EoF and it's consequences



PREVIOUS EPISODES*

*https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-1-asmr.556877/*
*https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-2-asmr.557278/*
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-3-asmr-now-available-on-spotify.557665/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-4-asmr-now-on-apple-podcasts-more.558078/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-5-asmr-late-night-edition.558544/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-6-asmr.558979/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-7-asmr.559443/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-8-virus-free.559887/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-9-spoiler.560371/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-10-trigger-warning-very-scary.560908/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-11-fooled-ya.561589/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-12-worst-episode.562051/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-13-the-unlucky-episode.562833/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-14-phones-ribbons-and-morning-wood.563277/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-15-sleeping-bricks.563955/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-16-divakuvata-serija.564598/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-17-worth-the-weight.565776/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-18-sleepy-episode.566242/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-19-controversial-episode.566814/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-20-kept-you-waiting-huh.567819/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-21-normal-episode.568438/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-22-hacking-the-system.568962/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-23-undressing-the-controversy.569499/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-24-duplicating-krunch-is-it-piracy.570015/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-25-whose-dragon-balls-is-it-anyways-the-deadly-potato.571030/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-26-simping-for-cereal.571489/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-27-whut-is-the-van.571928/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eof...me-political-struggle-of-pepsi-v-coke.572361/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-29-another-one-ruined-by-rtx-voice.572726/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-30-its-wednesday-my-dudes.573047/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-31-the-short-episode.573480/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-32-q-a.574814/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-33-do-i-need-a-title-for-every-episode.575222/
??
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-35-doughnut-halloween-election-special.576690/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-36-stop-asking-for-more-episodes.578182/
?????
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eof...-teenage-insecurities-feat-ericzander.580158/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-39-new-format-who-is-this.582849/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-40-pigs-pokemon-and-doug-walker.585324/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-41-controversially-depressed-emoji.586665/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eof...icially-the-46th-president-of-the-usa.588823/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-43-quod-erat-demonstrandum.589564/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-44-temporary-special.600100/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-46-the-search-for-episode-45.603903/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-episode-47-not-yet-perished.610257/

*EOFCAST INTERVIEWED:*

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-interviewed-episode-1-pineapplegod.566672/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-interviewed-episode-2-dinohscene.568570/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-interviewed-episode-3-zorua.570490/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-interviewed-episode-4-x65943.578636/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-eofcast-interviewed-episode-5-lilith-valentine.580709/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2023)

BECAUSE OF LUKE AND HIS FUCKING HP LOVECRAFT STUFF
THATS WHY IM FUCKING ANGRY


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> BECAUSE OF LUKE AND HIS FUCKING HP LOVECRAFT STUFF
> THATS WHY IM FUCKING ANGRY


Luke needs to get a life rather than dick around making shitposts like this.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> BECAUSE OF LUKE AND HIS FUCKING HP LOVECRAFT STUFF
> THATS WHY IM FUCKING ANGRY


yeah mate I completely agree.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm angry this is a solo episode


----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

I am hungry!

Wait this thread is about angry


----------



## Slinger (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy New Week! (and lets hope the next year gets better...)

And yes, it was worth the wait. I think this is the first 'temp podcast episode I've listened to without any co-hosts and I think it turned out really well. Lots of nice little nuggets, herr doctor. Now, is it OK if we start calling you Pissmaster? Jokes aside, I might actually take your offer on a signature... speaking of which, after this year I've been thinking of switching my avatar to an "Evil Spock" to go along with the turns-out-we-live-in-the-evil-mirror-universe theory.

Regarding domain names, .com tends to be slightly cheaper than .org and .net. Well, after the raised ICANN fees it doesn't differ a lot. During namecheap's last birthday campaign I paid $12.73 for .org and .net, and $12.39 for .com renewal for 1 year (that's around $2 more for .com and $1 more for the others compared to last time). Maybe there are cheaper options.

I would not agree that Chrome is the "best" browser, but just the most widely used. Mostly because google did a lot of (questionable) things to push it to people (I heard an anecdote where someone had set up their friend with firefox and noticed they were using chrome... why? "oh, it was an update"). And since google also influences web standards in a pointless "move fast and break things" way, it became popular to just take the rendering engine of chromium to hopefully get something that works with most pages. That mozilla started aping the chrome user interface and stopped developing post-xulrunner rendering engines separately from firefox itself certainly doesn't help either. IMO the best browser interface ever was the old firefox design. Real power-user stuff (no fisher price interface with hamburger menus, big round buttons, single stupid "googling" address bar... etc...).

Alright, everyone. Sounds like we need to start a sex LARP as different shapes in the eofcast comments... "triangle, anyone?"


----------



## SG854 (Jan 2, 2023)

impeeza said:


> I am hungry!
> 
> Wait this thread is about angry



Hangry?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Luke needs to get a life rather than dick around making shitposts like this.


Not even the biblically accurate, sentient,non-human, Lovecraftian creatures, like say Cthulhu? They're biblically accurate because god created H. P. Lovecraft. So that's a scientific fact, and not Pseudo-science.
Now, if they ever make a remake of Jack Jazzrabbit in 3D, it would look like something from the Marvel Cinematic Universe, or the Spider-Man game on PS4/PS5. The CGI will be so real that it just can't not be biblically accurate.


----------



## Slinger (Jan 3, 2023)

SG854 said:


> Hangry?


And now I want to say "hungary". But I'm afraid it'll somehow make someone angry. Or hungry.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

I hear you brother, this new society of the offended.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Saturday at 5:01 PM)

Next, could you invite me to be on the EoFCast?


----------



## Flame (Saturday at 8:13 PM)

the best podcast ever.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Saturday at 8:14 PM)

Flame said:


> the best podcast ever.


Yeah, it was good.


----------



## AlanJohn (Saturday at 8:27 PM)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Next, could you invite me to be on the EoFCast?


Sorry, only prominent members. I've already done an interview with a guy who doesn't even browse the forum anymore. I had to fly him to the studio with my own money, paid for the hotel room AND security etc. Total waste of effort and resources. 
Maybe in 10 years.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Saturday at 8:29 PM)

AlanJohn said:


> Sorry, only prominent members. I've already done an interview with a guy who doesn't even browse the forum anymore.


I know that you're joking, Alan. This better be a joke.


----------



## Flame (Saturday at 8:32 PM)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I know that you're joking, Alan. This better be a joke.



look at Alan's post history. fact. he never jokes.


----------



## AlanJohn (Saturday at 8:32 PM)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I know that you're joking, Alan. This better be a joke.


My name isn't Alan and it isn't a joke. The guy I interviewed was I think the first EoFCast interviewed ep, can't remember his name even, something like Sausage God or Pineapple Head.


----------



## The Catboy (Saturday at 9:47 PM)

AlanJohn said:


> My name isn't Alan and it isn't a joke. The guy I interviewed was I think the first EoFCast interviewed ep, can't remember his name even, something like Sausage God or Pineapple Head.


Pineapple God? Sausage Head
He was Sausage Head


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Saturday at 9:55 PM)

The Catboy said:


> Pineapple God? Sausage Head
> He was Sausage Head


Who the hell is Pineapple God, Sausage Head, or whatever this guy is called?


----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 9:57 PM)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Who the hell is Pineapple God, Sausage Head, or whatever this guy is called?


hes a god

god of pineapple

That god is an ancestor of LordBanana


----------



## Hayato213 (Sunday at 1:14 AM)

Noctosphere said:


> hes a god
> 
> god of pineapple
> 
> That god is an ancestor of LordBanana



The great great great great great grandfather of Juan.


----------



## Vila_ (Monday at 12:08 PM)

LET'S GOOOOoooooooooo

	Post automatically merged: Monday at 7:21 PM



AlanJohn said:


> Sorry, only prominent members. I've already done an interview with a guy who doesn't even browse the forum anymore. I had to fly him to the studio with my own money, paid for the hotel room AND security etc. Total waste of effort and resources.
> Maybe in 10 years.


There's no way 
I would love an episode explaining what happened, mfer got banned for being a dickhead I think, too bad because he used to be funny and cool before he suddenly changed.

Also keep it up bro the episode is amazing


----------



## slaphappygamer (Yesterday at 10:42 PM)

I used to vacation with pineapplegod at our bungalow. Another time, we partied on my boat. Fun times. I miss them.  Serious, though. Thanks for broadcasting, naked, from your bedroom, with your barking dog.


----------



## x65943 (27 minutes ago)

Not enough angry reacts in this thread


----------

